# RAM Speicher 1,5V zu 1,65V



## 130274 (18. September 2013)

Ich habe hier am Rande rausgelesen, dass ihr meistens den 1,5er empfehlt...was genau ist der Hintergrund?
Ist da nur bei Intel-CPU´s zum übertakten drauf zu achten?

Oder gilt das auch bei AMD 8320er CPU - bein übertakten was zu beachten?!  Was wäre  wenn ich da nen 1,65er RAM-Speicher habe?


----------



## Softy (18. September 2013)

Der integrierte Speichercontroller (IMC) befindet sich in der CPU und Intel empfiehlt eine RAM-Spannung von 1,5 Volt ±5%, also max. 1,575 Volt, ansonsten kann laut Intel die Lebensdauer der CPU verkürzt werden oder im schlimmsten Fall die CPU abrauchen.

Bei AMD CPU's sind 1,65 Volt kein Problem


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2013)

So siehts aus. Die 1,65er Module sind von den Herstellern nur dazu da, "schlechtere" Chips die mehr Spannung brauchen um ihre Taktraten/Latenzen zu halten noch an den Mann zu bringen bezioehungsweise mit DDR3-2666 oder gar 3000 protzen zu können (was mit 1,5v einfach kaum möglich ist) ohne sich dabei an die Spezifikationen der Jedec-Norm zu halten (die maximal 1,5v vorsieht).

Es ist immer empfehlenswert, 1,5v Module einzusetzen - besonders bei Intel-Systemen da diese wie gesagt nicht mehr als 1,575v vertragen ohne auf Dauer unter Umständen Schaden zu erleiden.

Mit Übertakten hat das Ganze im Übrigen rein gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## 130274 (18. September 2013)

ok, dann bin ich beruhigt, da der Speicher für AMD ist,

in Zukunft weiß ich dann Bescheid, danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mit Übertakten hat das Ganze im Übrigen rein gar nichts zu tun.


 
Eigentlich schon, denn ein 2600er RAM ist ja nichts anderes als ein übertakteter RAM und zum Übertakten braucht es eben die 1,65 Volt, denn es gibt keinen RAM mit so hohem Takt ohne eine Spannungserhöhung der Standard Spannung.



130274 schrieb:


> ok, dann bin ich beruhigt, da der Speicher für AMD ist,



Der Controller im AMD Chip ist nicht so sensibel wie der von Intel. AMD hat auch mit 1,7 Volt RAM keine Probleme.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon, denn ein 2600er RAM ist ja nichts anderes als ein übertakteter RAM und zum Übertakten braucht es eben die 1,65 Volt, denn es gibt keinen RAM mit so hohem Takt ohne eine Spannungserhöhung der Standard Spannung.


 
Klar - das ist aber vom Hersteller vorgenommen (hab ich ja oben bereits erwähnt). Es hat mit dem Übertakten das der Nutzer durchführen möchte nichts zu tun... ich hab den TE sogar so verstanden dass er meinte man bräuchte RAM einer bestimmten Betriebsspannung um Intel-CPUs übertakten zu können (was natürlich Käse ist).


----------



## 130274 (18. September 2013)

genau.. ich wusste aus dem Mitlesen, dass bei Intel´s übertakten immer 1,5 empfohlen wurden... und mir wurden bei meiner PC Anfrage 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/290734-3-6-monitor-flieger-pc-aufruesten-neubau.html auch 1,5er empfohlen...

und als ich heute im PC Laden des Vertrauens war und von dem womöglichen defekt des MB erfuhr und ein anderes Ordern wollte...brauchteich auch DDR3 Ram dazu, denn auf meinem alten ist ja nur 2er... und als ich dort Wert drauf legte, 1,5er RAM zu bestellen, fragte er mich , warum...und da konnte ich keine rechte Antwort drauf geben, drum fragte ich heute nach.

Und da der Typ meint, das übertakten meiner AMD CPU nicht wirklich was mit dem RAM zu tun habe bzw. die 1,65er dafür schon passen würden, hab eich mich breit schlagen lassen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ich hab den TE sogar so verstanden dass er meinte man bräuchte RAM einer bestimmten Betriebsspannung um Intel-CPUs übertakten zu können (was natürlich Käse ist).


 
Ich jetzt nicht. Der TE fragt ja, wieso wir nur 1,5 volt RAM empfehlen und das wurde ja schon beantwortet.

Und beim Übertakten einer CPU ist der RAM heute eh Latte.
Oder er meint RAM übertakten, aber das lese ich eben nicht heraus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2013)

130274 schrieb:


> und als ich heute im PC Laden des Vertrauens war und als ich dort Wert drauf legte, 1,5er RAM zu bestellen, fragte er mich , warum...


 
In dem Falle würde ich (wenns um ein Intel-System ging, bei AMD ists ja wie erwähnt kein Problem) schleunigst den Laden wechseln wenn der dir Komponenten empfiehlt die deine Hardware gefährden oder nicht weiß warum man 1,5er braucht in diesen Systemen... swowas sollte für Fachhändler eigentlich Basiswissen sein.


----------



## 130274 (18. September 2013)

ich wollte keinen RAM übertakten und es ging um AMD System.... ich selbst dachte eigentlich, dass man generell 1,5er nimmt, weil es mir hier so im Forum empfohlen wurde.... aber im Laden sagte man mir, ist bei dem Board/ CPU egal...auf intel sind wir dann gar nicht weiter eingegangen, weil ich ja AMD - MB/ CPU bestellte- somit nun alles gut


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2013)

Prinzpiell stimmts auch dass man generell 1,5er nimmt weil das eben die Norm ist - nur kann man bei AMD Systemen auch etwas mehr geben da die dort unempfindlich sind - das ist dann unter Umständen grade bei sehr schnellen Modulen eben billiger. Dann ist ja alles in Ordnung.

Nebenbei: Anfragen, Handel usw. sind nur im Marktplatz gestattet (wo du erst ab 100 Posts + längerer Forenzugehörigkeit Zugang hast), Deals per PN sind generell unerwünscht daher habe ich deine Anfrage entfernt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2013)

130274 schrieb:


> ich wollte keinen RAM übertakten und es ging um AMD System.... ich selbst dachte eigentlich, dass man generell 1,5er nimmt, weil es mir hier so im Forum empfohlen wurde.... aber im Laden sagte man mir, ist bei dem Board/ CPU egal...auf intel sind wir dann gar nicht weiter eingegangen, weil ich ja AMD - MB/ CPU bestellte- somit nun alles gut


 
Ich würde heute immer 1,5 Volt RAM kaufen, egal ob jetzt AMD oder Intel, denn man kann den RAM auch mal weiter verkaufen (wenn nachgerüstet wird) und dann ist es eben blöd, wenn der 1,65 Volt hat und 80% der möglichen Käufer aussteigen, weil sie ein Intel System haben.

Und wechsel auf jeden Fall den Händler, wenn der dich fragt, wieso du 1,5 Volt RAM haben willst, dann hat der entweder keine Ahnung (was schlimm ist, denn dann ist er inkompetent) oder er verschaukelt dich (was auch schlimm ist, denn man verarscht seine Kunden nicht).
Ich erwarte von einem Händler, dass er erklären kann, wieso der RAM 1,5 Volt haben sollte (denn das ist ja die Standard Spannung von DDR3).


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich erwarte von einem Händler, dass er erklären kann, wieso der RAM 1,5 Volt haben sollte (denn das ist ja die Standard Spannung von DDR3).


 
Genau so siehts aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Genau so siehts aus.


 
Ist dir eigentlich schon aufgefallen, dass der Thread im falschen Unterforum ist? 

Es geht ja hier um Arbeitsspeicher und nicht um Speicher in Form von Flash- oder Festplattenspeicher.


----------



## 130274 (18. September 2013)

sorry wegen meiner Anfrage -ok- dazu gelernt... und mit dem RAM merke ich mir, danke


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2013)

Nein ist mir nicht aufgefallen... wird (nachdem ohnehin alles geklärt wurde) noch korrigiert, danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2013)

130274 schrieb:


> sorry wegen meiner Anfrage -ok- dazu gelernt... und mit dem RAM merke ich mir, danke


 
Du brauchst dich doch nicht für Fragen zu entschuldigen.
Nur weißt du jetzt, was genau ist und kannst dem Händler mit sehr viel mehr Selbstvertrauen entgegen treten und ihn mal fragen, wieso er sagt, dass die RAM Spannung egal wäre.


----------



## KrHome (18. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du brauchst dich doch nicht für Fragen zu entschuldigen.
> Nur weißt du jetzt, was genau ist und kannst dem Händler mit sehr viel mehr Selbstvertrauen entgegen treten und ihn mal fragen, wieso er sagt, dass die RAM Spannung egal wäre.


 Der Händler hat vielleicht sogar mehr Ahnung als ihr alle zusammen.  *duw* - XMP heißt hier das Zauberwort. Dass 1,65V Speicher generell außerhalb der Spezifikationen liegen würde, ist jedenfalls Blödsinn, aber ein sich hartnäckig haltendes Gerücht.

Liste mit für Haswell spezifizierten 1,65 Volt Speicher


----------



## Softy (18. September 2013)

KrHome schrieb:


> Der Händler hat vielleicht sogar mehr Ahnung als ihr alle zusammen.  *duw* - XMP heißt hier das Zauberwort. Dass 1,65V Speicher generell außerhalb der Spezifikationen liegen würde, ist jedenfalls Blödsinn, aber ein sich hartnäckig haltendes Gerücht.
> 
> Liste mit für Haswell spezifizierten 1,65 Volt Speicher



Offizielle Links habe ich auch zu bieten : 



> *What are the Intel® Core™ i5 Processor DDR3 memory voltage limitations?*
> Intel recommends using memory  that adheres to the Jedec memory specification for DDR3 memory that is  1.5 volts, plus or minus 5%. Anything over this voltage can either  damage the processor or significantly reduce the processor lifespan.



Intel® Core™ i5 Desktop Processor — Intel® Core™ i5 Desktop Processor frequently asked questions


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2013)

KrHome schrieb:


> Dass 1,65V Speicher generell außerhalb der Spezifikationen liegen würde, ist jedenfalls Blödsinn, aber ein sich hartnäckig haltendes Gerücht.


 
Wir redeten von den Spezifikationen von DDR3 die von der JEDEC verabschiedet werden - da ist die Grenze 1,5v.
Ebenfalls ist die Grenze die Intel für alle CPUs seit wenn ich mich recht erinnere Nehalem-CPUs angibt 1,5v +/- 5%. (Siehe Link von Softy)

Was das XMP angeht: das sind Ausnahmeregelungen außerhalb der Jedec-Norm (beim Auto würde man sagen Chiptuning ) die stellenweise anscheinend auch von Intel abgesegnet werden (das hatte ich bisher auch nicht gewusst).
Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass 1,65v-Module sofort die CPU grillen würden es wird nur auf Dauer nicht empfohlen (was glaube ich auch von Intel an unserem Themenabend gesagt wurde wenn ich da nix durcheinanderwerfe - außerdem stehts ja im offiziellen Datasheet).

Wenn Intel sich mittlerweile dazu entschließt solche Module mehr oder weniger offiziell freizugeben scheint die Zahl der dadurch zerstörten CPUs wohl ausreichend gering zu sein. Trotzdem würde ich im Falle eines (zugegeben unwahrscheinlichen) Defektes wegen sowas nicht allzuviel darauf wetten, dass Intel dir die CPU ersetzt wenn du sagst "hey, ich hab nur das XMP angemacht!"


----------



## KrHome (18. September 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn Intel sich mittlerweile dazu entschließt solche Module mehr oder weniger offiziell freizugeben scheint die Zahl der dadurch zerstörten CPUs wohl ausreichend gering zu sein. Trotzdem würde ich im Falle eines (zugegeben unwahrscheinlichen) Defektes wegen sowas nicht allzuviel darauf wetten, dass Intel dir die CPU ersetzt wenn du sagst "hey, ich hab nur das XMP angemacht!"


 Da Intel dafür garantiert, würde ich mir jedenfalls keine Sorgen machen. Immerhin sind das deren offizielle Folien.


----------



## Softy (18. September 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde ich im Falle eines (zugegeben unwahrscheinlichen) Defektes wegen sowas nicht allzuviel darauf wetten, dass Intel dir die CPU ersetzt wenn du sagst "hey, ich hab nur das XMP angemacht!"



Die Garantie erlischt nicht, wenn man RAM mit 1,65 Volt Betriebsspannung verwendet: Interesting chat with intel on the 1.65v ram issue - Overclockers UK Forums

Es handelt sich bei den 1,5 Volt ± 5% also um eine (unverbindliche) Empfehlung. Da sich der Controller aber in der CPU befindet, ist es sicher nicht verkehrt, da auf Intel zu hören und RAM mit 1,5 Volt zu kaufen (auch wenn mein RAM mit 1,65 Volt läuft, und ich den IMC auch schon mit 1,8 Volt gequält habe  ).


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. September 2013)

Intel ist dabei üblicherweise ohnehin ziemlich kulant (wenn man nicht grade nen 3970X ersetzt haben will ists normalerweise kein Problem, die ersetzen lieber schnell und haben das Problem vom Tisch statt groß zu streiten) - aber dass man durch solchen RAM die Gewährleistung nicht verliert wundert mich dennoch etwas.
In dem Falle können sie ja auch gerne ihre 1,65er XMP Profile absegnen wenns sowieso keine Konsequenzen für den Kunden hat was das angeht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2013)

KrHome schrieb:


> Da Intel dafür garantiert, würde ich mir jedenfalls keine Sorgen machen. Immerhin sind das deren offizielle Folien.


 
Trotzdem würde ich mich eher an die Vorgaben der JEDEC halten, denn dort liegt die Spannung von DDR3 RAM bei 1,5 Volt.
Und es gibt ja genug RAM, die 1,5 Volt haben. Es gibt keinen Grund, 1,65 Volt RAM zu kaufen.


----------



## marvinj (29. Juli 2015)

Sorry, ich muss das nochmal bisschen pushen hier.
Ich möchte für meien AMD A10 APU neuen RAM kaufen. Mein Mainbaord schafft bis zu DDR 2400 und das mit dem Suffix (O.C.). Da die intigrierte GPU von schnellem Speicher profitiert, achte ich mir, warum nciht die 2400er? Die kosten ebensoviel wie die 2133er, laufen aber bei 1,65V.
Sollte ich lieber zu den gleich teuren 2133ern greifen, die dann bei 1,5V laufen? Da verliere ich ja GPU-Leistung [...]
Ich möchte meine Komponenten möglichst lange behalten^^
Gruß


----------



## IluBabe (29. Juli 2015)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich würde heute immer 1,5 Volt RAM kaufen, egal ob jetzt AMD oder Intel, denn man kann den RAM auch mal weiter verkaufen (wenn nachgerüstet wird) und dann ist es eben blöd, wenn der 1,65 Volt hat und 80% der möglichen Käufer aussteigen, weil sie ein Intel System haben.


Das ist ja nun auch wiederum Käse. Ein auf 1,65V genormtes Modul das vom Hersteller einen garantierten Takt mit eben dieser Voltzahl schafft - kann man genausogut auf 1,5V undervolten und dabei ist, wegen der höhren Güte der verbauten RAM Chips die Chance größe bessere Latenzen mit weniger Spannung rauszubekommen als im einfachen fall von Referenz DDR3 Werten mit 1,5V zu 1333 bzw. 1600MHz Takt. Oder anders geschrieben. Ein 1,65V 2400er CL10 RAM wird mit Sicherheit eher die CL9 1600er bei 1,3V packen als ein 1,5V CL9 1600er Kit eben die selben 1,3V und drunter hinbekommt. Mal davon ab das wie in Beitrag gitl was Softy in Beitrag #22 schrieb.



marvinj schrieb:


> Sorry, ich muss das nochmal bisschen pushen hier.
> Ich möchte für meien AMD A10 APU neuen RAM kaufen. Mein Mainbaord schafft bis zu DDR 2400 und das mit dem Suffix (O.C.). Da die intigrierte GPU von schnellem Speicher profitiert, achte ich mir, warum nciht die 2400er? Die kosten ebensoviel wie die 2133er, laufen aber bei 1,65V.
> Sollte ich lieber zu den gleich teuren 2133ern greifen, die dann bei 1,5V laufen? Da verliere ich ja GPU-Leistung [...]
> Ich möchte meine Komponenten möglichst lange behalten^^
> Gruß


Greif zu den 2400ern. Klare Sache. Und wenn es dir sorgen bereitet, so takte dann halt von Hand runter auf 2133er mit wahlweise was dann der RAM an Spannung braucht wie aus der Luft gegriffen 1,535V.  Letztlich würde ich aber wenn das Board die 2400 mitgeht diese auch vorziehen, eben weil es nen push für die Grafikeinheit bedeudet und bei AMD es mit der Spannung eh kein Umstand ist. Die RAM Riegel werden dadurch auch nicht wirklich belastet, da die Temperaturen bei den Kühleraufbauten voll im Rahmen liegen und sogar noch größer sein könnten, sprich sogar noch mehr Spannung rein könnte als 1,65V.


----------



## marvinj (29. Juli 2015)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Das ist ja nun auch wiederum Käse. Ein auf 1,65V genormtes Modul das vom Hersteller einen garantierten Takt mit eben dieser Voltzahl schafft - kann man genausogut auf 1,5V undervolten und dabei ist, wegen der höhren Güte der verbauten RAM Chips die Chance größe bessere Latenzen mit weniger Spannung rauszubekommen als im einfachen fall von Referenz DDR3 Werten mit 1,5V zu 1333 bzw. 1600MHz Takt. Oder anders geschrieben. Ein 1,65V 2400er CL10 RAM wird mit Sicherheit eher die CL9 1600er bei 1,3V packen als ein 1,5V CL9 1600er Kit eben die selben 1,3V und drunter hinbekommt. Mal davon ab das wie in Beitrag gitl was Softy in Beitrag #22 schrieb.
> 
> 
> Greif zu den 2400ern. Klare Sache. Und wenn es dir sorgen bereitet, so takte dann halt von Hand runter auf 2133er mit wahlweise was dann der RAM an Spannung braucht wie aus der Luft gegriffen 1,535V.  Letztlich würde ich aber wenn das Board die 2400 mitgeht diese auch vorziehen, eben weil es nen push für die Grafikeinheit bedeudet und bei AMD es mit der Spannung eh kein Umstand ist. Die RAM Riegel werden dadurch auch nicht wirklich belastet, da die Temperaturen bei den Kühleraufbauten voll im Rahmen liegen und sogar noch größer sein könnten, sprich sogar noch mehr Spannung rein könnte als 1,65V.



Ich danke dir für deine Antwort, dannn werden es die GSkill TridentX 
Stimmt, das mit dem Undervoltet ist ein Gedanke, der mir bis dato noch gar nicht gekommen ist.
Danke dir


----------

